# Tool, um unbenutzte Variablen und Methoden zu finden



## cello_ (26. Dez 2004)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Tool (am Besten Freeware), welche einem unbenutzte Variablen und Methoden in Projekten anzeigt. Gibt es dazu ein Eclipseplugin?

Gruß, Marcel


----------



## Beni (26. Dez 2004)

Nein, gibt es nicht, denn Eclipse kann das bereits :wink:

Guck mal unter Menü > Window > Preferences > Java > Compiler > Error/Warnings > Unnecessary Code

[Edit: oke, gibt es vielleicht doch, gewisse Leute machen halt gerne zuviel Arbeit :bae: ]


----------



## Bleiglanz (27. Dez 2004)

Checkstyle
PMD
FindBugs


----------



## Guest (29. Dez 2004)

Yepp, PMD ist gut. Läuft auch als Plugin in verschiedenen IDE's.


----------

